
Portal game in CoffeeScript - necrodome
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2012/05/game-stick-portal.html
======
eggbrain
I know this is just a demo project, but I thought the game was broken at
first, since the portal gun didn't seem to do anything. It isn't until the
third level that you can actually use the portal gun, and then you can only
use it on the non-boundary lines (as in, you can't use the ceiling or the
walls).

~~~
arundelo
I figured it was broken (on my browser) too, and I didn't know how to get to
other levels. After seeing your comment I went back and saw that touching the
rectangle with the yellow glow takes me to the next level. (On the first level
this requires a jump, which is done with the up-arrow key.)

------
danneu
I appreciate the information the author shared in the blog post instead of
just linking us to a game without any context.

For instance, he points out that the source demonstrates how to use Box2Djs
for physics, handling touch/multi-touch/accelerometer, and auto-resizing the
canvas.

It went from something I'd play around with for a couple minutes to a bookmark
& a repo I'm now following. Thanks for the extra effort.

------
gramsey
Very clever implementation. One thing I would comment though is, it's rather
irritating to have the figure constantly moving left or right. It think it
would be better if the figure stopped once hands were released from the
keyboard.

Not sure if that's the intended functionality, but that's what happens in
Chrome for Mac Version 20.0.1132.17 beta.

~~~
mratzloff
The entire game works properly for me in Safari for Mac. The figure only moves
when you press AWSD or the arrow keys.

------
singular
Very cool. But having issues in chrome/mac with the portal gun not shooting
anything. Works fine in safari/mac.

Note: this applies even at and beyond the 3rd level where it is first useful.

Additional edit: I want to emphasise how very cool this. I wouldn't want
anybody to think that my criticism is all I have to say about it. Great work!

~~~
jacktoole1
Working for me in Chrome/Mac (not disagreeing, just adding this if the author
is trying to debug it. Or maybe he already has :) ).

------
willlll
"503 Over Quota This application is temporarily over its serving quota. Please
try again later."

It is a shame he hosted this on a provider that has such limits.

~~~
justinhj
Wherever he hosted it would have some limits. It's a learning project that
made the front page of HN :)

------
nfarina
Amazing! It worked perfectly on my iPad and I was able to figure it out quite
naturally. Really impressive for a "demo project."

------
veyron
Absolute agony on the iPhone. But that's attributable to limited phone input
(not to impugn the developer)

------
pacomerh
Great flow, I'm going through the CoffeScript file and I'm loving how this was
put together.

